
Mnist Reborn, Restored and Expanded: Additional 50K Training Samples - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/mnist-reborn-restored-and-expanded-additional-50k-training-samples-70c6f8a9e9a9
======
hooloovoo_zoo
Interesting, but given how good image classifiers have become I think people
are better off inverting the train/test specifications on the regular MNIST
set to push the limits of what we can do with smaller training sets.

